# I changed Laco Miyota movement to ETA2824



## Captnopado (Apr 6, 2009)

Laco TUIFly Miyota 8215 movement changed to ETA 2824-2

I have Laco TUIFly with Miyota 8215 automatic movement, without second hand hack feature. I always wonder if the ETA 2824-2 would be fitted in the Laco TUIFly case.

Laco TUIFly , Type B Sterile dial with Miyota 8215 automatic serial No. 316/737










The dimension of the two movements are almost the same, so I believed that the replacement is possible. 

ETA 2824-2, the automatic unit fits on top of the movement.




















The following photo (From Time Zone) shown the ETA 2824-2 without the automatic unit, I had an idea if the automatic unit is removed it would become a hand-winding!!










I looked into more details, the ETA 28XX base movement can be both hand-winding, or automatic.










I asked my watch maker to remove the Miyota 8215 movement and replace by ETA 2824-2, few modification need to be done. The crown stem is approximately 3mm shorter so the stem needed to be extended. The hands are slightly bigger so my watchmaker modified them, this was the most time consuming process.

Removed - Miyota 8215 










Finally, I asked my watchmaker to remove the automatic unit, the watch works perfect!!
Removed the Automatic unit, ETA 2824-2 





















TUIFly with ETA 2824-2 movement, Hand-winding











The power reserved test after full winding (not so sure if it was full winding) was 30 hours, not bad.










I am so happy with this modification, TUIFly with ETA-2824-2 Hand-winding and Hack feature with the possibity to put the automatic unit back when I need.


----------



## TheHobbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cool mod. Congrats.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

Interesting, good job :-!


----------



## narwhal (Feb 17, 2007)

Well done. I wonder why Laco just doesn't release a version of this watch with the 2801 and sapphire crystal. :-s


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

narwhal said:


> Well done. I wonder why Laco just doesn't release a version of this watch with the 2801 and sapphire crystal. :-s


2801s are hard to come by in quantity, as we had to learn for the A-11 project, and one would need the hacking version (it also comes in a non-hacking version, IIRC).


----------



## Jittery Jim (Apr 1, 2006)

Very nice mod! Well done. A great looking watch, either way.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

A job well done there. Great modification.....:-!


----------



## ChronoWatch (Jun 1, 2006)

I really love posts like this - a great result, shown really clearly - thanks very much.

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats!

You did exactly the same as LACO did with the WUS Limited Edition watch.
It's also driven by a 2824-2 without the rotor:










That's the front side:










Volker ;-)


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

brainless said:


> Congrats!
> You did exactly the same as LACO did with the WUS Limited Edition watch.
> It's also driven by a 2824-2 without the rotor:


Wow. That actually makes the 2824 look interesting to look at. I've always thought it was a rather drab movement to display through a caseback.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I recall that Laco had to modify the Rotor-less movement somehow. It is there somewhere among the 1000+ posts.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Jan,

they didn't know, if the "handwound 2824-2" would have the hacking function too. But they managed to do so successfully. b-)


Volker ;-)


----------



## nothenorm (Nov 17, 2008)

Now we know that there are different options for a Miyota Auto movement. 

Volker,

Very nice pics!! Your 2nd pic would look perfect if without the shadow...


----------



## GavH (Mar 29, 2008)

I had no idea how good looking the 2824 was without it's rotor! Good Job, well done. |>


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

@ *nothenorm:*

I'm sorry to have to agree with you. 

But there was no chance to rework the pics: No Photoshop and not any other cosmetics.......

Volker ;-)


----------



## Biggie_Robs (Sep 18, 2007)

Janne said:


> I recall that Laco had to modify the Rotor-less movement somehow. It is there somewhere among the 1000+ posts.


Yes, Laco removed the automatic barrel and replaced it with a handwinding barrel--the result was a decent power reserve, but no overwind protection.


----------



## DeDe (Apr 23, 2008)

Biggie_Robs said:


> the result was a decent power reserve, but no overwind protection.


Hi,

what do you mean with "no overwind protection"? I think my Laco WUS LE had a stop point, that you can feel by winding the watch.

Dede


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Does the Miyota have manual wind capabilities? If so, I wonder if the same could be done to the Miyota. 

Cool mod by the way.


----------



## Biggie_Robs (Sep 18, 2007)

DeDe said:


> Hi,
> 
> what do you mean with "no overwind protection"? I think my Laco WUS LE had a stop point, that you can feel by winding the watch.
> 
> Dede


I mean that it is possible to overwind a manual watch, i.e., it's possible to force the crown past the stop point. With an automatic, you can just keep winding forever (and it does no damage).

Having said that, I don't mean to come across like I know a lot about watch movements. This is just my understanding from the WUS Laco B project thread.


----------



## DeDe (Apr 23, 2008)

Ah, ok, now i understand it.


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

You are unlikely to "overwind" a manual watch unless you are using pliers. Just stop when the spring tells you it can't go further.


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

I think I've read that automatic watches that aren't meant to be hand wound through its life can't take manual winding long term all the time?


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

OK, so Laco changed the barrell. I am sure they did it for a reason. 
You might want to do the same, OP!


----------



## Captnopado (Apr 6, 2009)

Miyota does not have manual wind capability. Thanks for comment.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Captnopado said:


> Miyota does not have manual wind capability. Thanks for comment.


I just found out from several sources that the Miyota does have manual wind capabilities but doesn't have a winding bridge like the eta. So removing the rotor would make it essentially a manual wind. :think:


----------



## notwet (Feb 8, 2006)

usc1 said:


> I just found out from several sources that the Miyota does have manual wind capabilities but doesn't have a winding bridge like the eta. So removing the rotor would make it essentially a manual wind. :think:


Yesterday I received my Miyota-powered Laco - and it definitely does have manual wind. Love the watch btw. The perfect b-uhr beater.


----------



## swir (Jan 4, 2009)

Cool Project!
The ETA 2824-2 without the rotor is very interesting!
Great Job!


----------



## cmeisenzahl (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow, very impressive!!!


----------



## skoochy (Jan 6, 2009)

Captnopado said:


> The dimension of the two movements are almost the same, so I believed that the replacement is possible.


Nice mod!

The 2824 has a large difference from the 8215 in the stem height, luckily the 2824 is smaller rather than larger. So a spacer should be fashioned to allow the stem to line up with the crown tube. If this is not done, the stem may be stressed. This can be exacerbated if the stem is used often (like for winding or if the time is set frequently).

The 2836 is a better candidate for replacement of the 8215, as the difference in stem height is small enough to work with most cases without placing excessive strain on the stem. The day ring can be removed or just left invisible under the dial.

The minute hand hole is smaller on the ETA, which can easily be reduced if the minute hand has a shoulder. But the second hand is quite a bit larger on the ETA and I am not sure how this could be enlarged at such small sizes! Do you know how your watchmaker did that?

-s-


----------



## ikkoku (Jun 19, 2008)

Great mod.

Are the dial feet for miyotas on the same spot as the ETA or was modification/glue necessary?

How big of a job is this? Laco have a type B ETA but does not have a type A style one. 

It would be cool to do a similar mod on the Pilot A Miyota.


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm confused! I thought the WUS LE had a solid case back. Is this the 55mm or the WUS LE 42mm watch?

I am really interested in a Laco, but would like to have some idea as to what is available out there. I would really like a 42mm with the bead blast, with a manual wind, either with and A or B dial. I prefer the display back, but would not mind the solid case back. What did Laco offer OR what is on the horizon?

Thank you for the help,

vincesf


----------



## jkramer (Feb 20, 2008)

the Laco online store will show you what's currently being manufactured.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Fantastic job~Cheers! ;-)


----------

